# Which side of a pier?



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

So I was thinking about how depending on the time of year certain types of fishing might be swimming along the beach in a particular direction (east or west)... so if for example fish are mostly swimming west then I should fish off the east side of the pier? Do most fish swim "around" the pier or under and through it? Is it different depending on the fish? How does direction of the swell affect it - are there any good rules of thumb?

Thanks!
-Steve


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

fish face into the current, find out which way its running and drop on the opposite side.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Its a crap shoot man


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are fishing the Gulf piers, (Navarre, Pcola, OIP), then most of the fishing is done on the east side of the pier. If you are bridge fishing in the bays then tide is important.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Shade side


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Its a crap shoot man


+1

If youre looking for the elusive brown fish, Id face East.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish usually hit the pier and go around it, with the exception of jacks... Tarpon will see the pier a mile away and turn when they get close. Fish East.


----------

